# If you're looking for old bicycles either complete or for parts



## dkhenning (Jul 11, 2019)

If you're looking for old bicycles, either complete or for parts, Baker-Bonnigson Vintage Bicycle Auction is Sunday, July 14, , at 1:07 PM, at the Sandusky County Fairgrounds, Fremont, OH. I have posted photos of each bike, including photos of the medallions on the head tubes. The four galleries of images are on the Everyday Productions (Fremont, OH) Facebook page. Includes  Schwinn Sting Rays - Schwinn Balloon Tire Men's & Ladies' - Tandem Balloon Tire - Silver King - Shelby Flyer - JC Higgins - Cleveland Roadmaster - Firestone - Sears - Columbia - Huffman - Western Flyer - Huffy - Hawthorne - Murray - Monark and others  - (2) 3 Wheel Bench Seat Trikes(very early 1900’s) - Children's Runner Sleds - Sears 501 JetSweep Pedal Car.

There's also an auction of tools, electrical supplies, doors, and windows from a former contractor before the bike auction at 9:07 am.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2019)

link to the site?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> link to the site?



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/baker-bonnigson-vintage-bicycle-auction.155224/


----------



## dkhenning (Jul 11, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> link to the site?



Here are the folders and their links.
Baker-Bonnigson Vintage Bicycle Auction: Bicycle 1 Folder
https://www.facebook.com/pg/everydayproductionsohio/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2354808741265120
Baker-Bonnigson Vintage Bicycle Auction: Bicycles 7-1 Folder
https://www.facebook.com/pg/everydayproductionsohio/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2354772454602082
Baker-Bonnigson Vintage Bicycle Auction: Bicycles 7-1 PM Folder
https://www.facebook.com/pg/everydayproductionsohio/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2354796944599633
Baker-Bonnigson Vintage Bicycle Auction: Bike 7389 More
https://www.facebook.com/pg/everydayproductionsohio/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2354802011265793


----------

